# IVF - Should ovaries ache during stimulating?Help



## Tinkerbell64 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi All

I am on day 6 of stimms injecting 375 mg of Menogon,this is my 2nd attempt at Icsi no transfer as eggs did not fertilise.
I was apoor responder last time and wondering as I have no discomfort that I am not responding well with this drug due to go for 8 day scan on Wednesday,What is normal?
Tinkerbell64


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Hey Tinkerbell,
I am stimming now, and my ovaries are sooooooo sore!!! ache like a bad af ... I had it with my first ICSI tooo I was in agony with that one as I had OHSS, so dont worry drink at least 2 litres of water everyday, and lots of juice.......

I wish you luck xxxxx

Tinks78


----------



## *Nic* (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi Tinkerbell - my clinic are of the opinion that you shouldn't be able to feel your ovaries and if you can it means you aren't drinking enough.
Good luck for you scan on Wed. I am sure all will be fine.
Take care
nicxx


----------



## Tinkerbell64 (Dec 16, 2003)

Hi 
tHANKS FOR THE REPLIES
Nicj congratulations on your news TWINS fantastic.
Tinks78 good luck with the stimms when are you due for egg collection?
Tinkerbell64


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

No worries Tinkerbell xxx

My clinic said the same as Nic on the information sheet but when I spoke to the DR he said to me that you are bound to feel a little uncomfort as he is growing 8/ 9mm follicles on your ovaries so i isnt strange... but to avoid OHSS you need to drink oddles of water and Juice.

I am hoping to have EC next week, my problem is that on Saturday I only had 2 follies if I havent grown anymore he will abandon this cycle I have a scan tomorrow and then all will be revealed.... I have bitten all my nails of since Saturday lol...

Everybody is different i am encouraged because my Ovaries are aching today so I am hoping something else has grown.xxxx
when is yours xxx


----------



## Tinkerbell64 (Dec 16, 2003)

Thanks Tink78

How many follicles do you need and what size to allow them to continue with your treatment.I am due for my first scan on Wednesday,that will be 8 days injecting,booked back in for Friday for 10 day scan and depending on size and number (my clinic requires at least 3 follicles above a size 18 )to continue on to egg collection and transfer occurs 2 days after if the eggs have fertilised.
Tinkerbell 64


----------

